# super bowl/appetizer



## robert (Jan 7, 2006)

I plan to smoke some peppers(abt) at about 200% for acouple hours, with cream cheese and sausage(pre cooked)with bacon wrap. How should these be reheated or should they be. Any help out there? :twisted:


----------



## robert (Jan 7, 2006)

huh no idea what i'm doing


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 7, 2006)

i would wait till the day you want them to cook them, they dont take long , like 45mins to an hour but if you must reheat them i would place them in the oven at 200* for about 30 mins and keep a close eye on em

i have reheated left overs for myself in the microwave but i wouldnt do a large batch in there


----------

